

Nudity detector in JavaScript and HTML canvas - jakerella86
https://github.com/pa7/nude.js

======
bediger4000
First, will some kind of AI/Deep Learning make these ad hoc nudity detectors
obsolete? How fast?

Second, does anybody seriously use this stuff? It's not hard to make synthetic
images that trigger "Nudity!" but are very clearly not nude, and also not even
human.

~~~
FroshKiller
Yeah, sure. The guys who do consumer PC repairs. Let that sink in.

~~~
bediger4000
OK. I let it sink in, and I can see it going both ways.

1\. The guys who do consumer PC repairs run quick-n-dirty nudity detectors
just to find the porn stashes that are on almost every single PC. Because they
need that extra set of Hayden Winters or something.

2\. The guys who do consumer PC repairs use quick-n-dirty nudity detection to
avoid opening customer's sensitive files because of the Sacred Repairman's
Oath, and the desire to be discreet and ultra-professional.

I give up - which on is it?

~~~
FroshKiller
Well, the principle of least surprise says the former.

